# Spam user zorrrooohooo



## wade (Oct 17, 2014)

Could we please block this user.

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/171023/white-k-i-t-c-h-e-n-s-for-sale-bolton-area-uk#post_1250617

Thanks

Wade


----------



## pc farmer (Oct 17, 2014)




----------



## bluewhisper (Oct 17, 2014)

We were getting similar British kitchen spams on a local (central Ohio) city discussion board for a while. I have no idea why they thought they'd be able to find customers thousands of miles away, but they kept trying.


----------



## wade (Oct 17, 2014)

It is just embarrassing that these people are from the UK and they have spammed us a couple of times recently


----------



## bluewhisper (Oct 17, 2014)

The local board also got a long series of strange spams, usually selling some sort of health product. Their semi-comprehensible ramblings were funny to read. They would typically post in the wee hours of the morning and I would try to capture the texts before the board admins deleted them.

Here's an example:


> You somebody elite your Muscle Building Syllabus and your joyfulness is soaring. You seem the case is honourable to begin to make your new body and the expectancy of a new you is unbelievably exciting. It is so undemanding, at this disc, to shell into your bit at a far higher dismantle than you should. Flush worsened, you go transparent into the rugged whatsis without gently warming up.[product link]
> 
> Your muscles are similar stretchable. Need a ropy stretchy jewelry when it is glacial and try to strain it. Not real stretchy, is it? Then hot it in your guardianship, gently exercising and releasing slightly all the indication. As it warms you faculty ascertain it far more easy to duration and its elasticity such solon supple. This is fitting how your muscles respond. You status to modify not propulsion too far at the vantage and gradually stretching until you comprehend you can easily assemble your gain content. When you are at this bushel, and not before, you can then advantage your Strength Edifice performance. [product link]
> 
> ...


----------

